# Costs of having a 7.5 tonne resprayed?



## _jetset_ (4 August 2011)

I am thinking of having Doris resprayed into the colours of the yard we are setting up... I was wondering whether anyone had had theirs resprayed and if so how much (just a ball park figure) it would cost me to have it done?

It would be 2-3 colours


----------



## Tempi (4 August 2011)

Our respray with Equicruiser cost 6.5k plus VAT 4 years ago.  That was 3 colours.


----------



## stencilface (4 August 2011)

I think we had quote for about 2k to redo ours in two colours - although looking at Tempi's price that doesn't seem enough.


----------



## millitiger (4 August 2011)

It depends on whether you want metallic paint, motifs, different colours etc.

Anything from £1.5k upwards (when I get mine it is going to someone we know with a spray shop as oppsed to a horsebox company as otherwise imo you get overcharged simply for the equestrian connection).


----------



## OneInAMillion (4 August 2011)

Have never realised it was so expensive to have it done!


----------



## Gilbey (4 August 2011)

Ours cost over 3.5K about 10 years ago  three colours. If it's too cheap it won't be the proper vehicle paint.


----------



## Tempi (4 August 2011)

I think you can get it done cheaper but we wanted a really good job done on ours, it came with a lifetime garentee aswell.  This is ours now:


----------



## claire_p2001 (4 August 2011)

Tempi that is a gorgeous lorry i am very jealous!


----------



## sprite1978 (4 August 2011)

As you are in lancashire, you maybe close to Ian Pennington. I think its Blackburn. He sprays for lots of the big Horsebox companies. His finish is fantastic. I think I paid £2000+vat for a straight silver. 3 colours would be approx £2800+vat....
http://www.ianpenningtoncommercials.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Tempi (4 August 2011)

claire_p2001 said:



			Tempi that is a gorgeous lorry i am very jealous!
		
Click to expand...

Its for sale, in H&H this week


----------



## _jetset_ (4 August 2011)

sprite1978 said:



			As you are in lancashire, you maybe close to Ian Pennington. I think its Blackburn. He sprays for lots of the big Horsebox companies. His finish is fantastic. I think I paid £2000+vat for a straight silver. 3 colours would be approx £2800+vat....
http://www.ianpenningtoncommercials.co.uk/index.html

Click to expand...

Fab thank you... will give them a call and see whether they can give me a quote!


----------



## claire_p2001 (4 August 2011)

Tempi said:



			Its for sale, in H&H this week  

Click to expand...

If i win the lottry on Saturday I will give you a call  A girl can dream can't she!!


----------



## lex2501 (4 August 2011)

Hi there,

It might be worth considering graphics which are considerably cheaper! If the base paint is a single colour, you can add a design on top. I have just bought a new lorry and been told that it would only be a few hundred pounds to have graphics


----------



## _jetset_ (4 August 2011)

lex2501... That is what I have now so I think that may be what I am going to go for again as I want a certain logo etc on it and a certain colour. So I think a single paint for the body and then two colours for the graphics.


----------

